# Pickled Garlic



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am looking for a good recipe for canned pickled garlic without using sugar. Would anyone have a recipe they would be willing to share?
Thank you.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Just saw your most recent thread, and followed it to find this one. This is a recipe that I have not tried yet, though I have it saved so that I may in the future. I like the sound of it, and have tried, and liked, other recipes that this person has published. There is a bit of sugar in this, a couple of tablespoons, that I imagine could be left out without too much harm.

In a pickle, again | Musings from a Stonehead


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I found 3 pound bags of peeled garlic at Sam's Club, got all excited, and brought home 7 of them. I looked everywhere and couldn't find a recipe that doesn't use sugar. They don't call for a lot of sugar, and for the life of me I don't know why you'd add sugar to garlic. I read on one blog that it "tempers" the sharpness of the garlic. 

I pickled mine in 5% acidity apple cider vinegar instead of adding sugar. Bleah, they taste sweet. I suspect the apple cider vinegar is even sweeter than white vinegar with sugar added. I don't like sweet garlic. I can still use the garlic in cooking because you don't add enough garlic to a dish that the sugar will make much difference. But I won't be nibbling on the garlic right out of the jar.

When I do it again next year, I'll do them in white vinegar with no sugar. There's not enough sugar in the recipes to help preserve it so it must just be for flavor. Flavor I don't like.

But the short answer to your question is - nope. I've never seen a recipe for pickled garlic that doesn't call for sugar. And that really bugs me. I don't like striking out on my own and leaving out things. Because usually I find out later those ingredients were important for some reason.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I would just leave out the sugar....I did 2 half pints this week...just boiling vinegar and kosher salt over the garlic and put it in the fridge...


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I use a little Splenda in place of sugar in my pickling recipes.

I make pickled garlic with a little Splenda, just for eating as a relish.

The vinegar is the preservative I think, so you surely could leave the sugar out, for your purposes.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you have ever canned it or just put it in the fridge. I haven't been canning for very long, so I'm full of questions. lol I was wondering if I were to put it through the processing, would I loose the crispness? 
Another question, if I don't process it and use the hot jars, hot liquid, hot lids and the jars seal, is it safe to eat when storing it in the pantry?
Thank you for your help all of you. And I may just go ahead and put the little bit of sugar if it does help "temper" the sharpness of the garlic. We LOVE pickled garlic!


----------

